# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  أسئـــــلة متســــــللة .... من الجحيم

## جيهان محمد على

أسئـــــلة متســــــللة

 مـِـــن

 نبـض محتـرق

 وقلـب مختنـق

 وليل زاحمه الجنـون

 وانتحرت فيه النجـوم

 وكانت الأجوبــة

 دوما واحـدة

 أنـا وأنت

 ،



 والجحيـــم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لماذا تصبح أرق ...وقت التنـائـي؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هل للكبرياء كبوة ؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الشوق والوحدة ... والدمع والفرقة
  قل لي بربك
   أى جحيم أختار في بعدك ؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لم أعد أدري هل إبتدأ العمر بك أم إنتهى؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنت ...كفاك طيشاً 
هلا سمعتني يا أحمق القلوب ؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

دمع غائب، وقلب تائب ،وعمر يعتنق السراب 

...




هل سمعت بهم ؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نعم أعترف بالحمــــق

  ولكن لن أندم ...










وهل يجدي الندم مع الأموات ؟؟؟

----------


## saydsalem

بك تزدان القصائدومنك نتعلم القوافيأحسنتلك وديتقبل مروريد. السيد عبد الله سالمالمنوفية - مصر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بك تزدان القصائدومنك نتعلم القوافيأحسنتلك وديتقبل مروريد. السيد عبد الله سالمالمنوفية - مصر



أشكرك أخى الفاضل الاستاذ \ السيد عبدالله سالم
على إطرائك الرقيق الذى أسعدنى كثيرا 
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحبك








هل لديك تفسير ؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جيهان
سؤال متسلل
لماذا أنت دائما رائعة؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان
> سؤال متسلل
> لماذا أنت دائما رائعة؟



صدقني أنت الأروع دائما أحمد
أشكرك ودام لي تواصلك الرقيق ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كيف يعاتبني العمر فيك وقد إختارك
 بملء يـأســــه ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## kethara

*الأديبة الرقيقة
جيهان

عندما تتسلل الأسئلة من خلف الحصار وتباغتنا
نتعلثم ونُصاب بخيرة
لأننا نظل نبحث عن إجابات تُرضينا نحن
وعندما نجادلها وتجادلنا اما ان نهرب ونتركها كما هى
او نحاول الأعتراف بما داخلنا
دائما اشتاق لتساؤلات وكلماتك العميقة رعم قصرها

تحيتى*

----------


## لميس الامام

*الكاتبة المرموقة جيهان محمد علي

عدت لتصافح عيوني حرفك المميز فقلمك يا جيهان من الأقلام القلة التي تستفز قريحتي وتأملي
قلم ينبض بألم وشجب ولوم وعاطفة تنتظر من يحاكيها ..
لا تلوميه فهو أمام عبقرية مشاعرك قزم لا يحتمل ان يصعد الى قمة المشاعر وتبادلها..

سعيدة بلقائي معك بعد هذا الغياب الذي حتم علي غربة قصرية عن متابعة اعمالك الرائعة..

لك كل المودة والتقدير


لميس الامام*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الأديبة الرقيقة
> جيهان
> 
> عندما تتسلل الأسئلة من خلف الحصار وتباغتنا
> نتعلثم ونُصاب بخيرة
> لأننا نظل نبحث عن إجابات تُرضينا نحن
> وعندما نجادلها وتجادلنا اما ان نهرب ونتركها كما هى
> او نحاول الأعتراف بما داخلنا
> دائما اشتاق لتساؤلات وكلماتك العميقة رعم قصرها
> ...



مرحبا بالصديقة الرقيقة والكاتبة الموهوبة قيثارة
ليس مهم أبدا الإجابات فالإجابات دائما تضع النهاية وتسدل الستار على الأمل ...إن وُجد 
أشكرك يا صديقتى على إطرائك الرقيق ودام لى تواصلك الرائع

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *الكاتبة المرموقة جيهان محمد علي
> 
> عدت لتصافح عيوني حرفك المميز فقلمك يا جيهان من الأقلام القلة التي تستفز قريحتي وتأملي
> قلم ينبض بألم وشجب ولوم وعاطفة تنتظر من يحاكيها ..
> لا تلوميه فهو أمام عبقرية مشاعرك قزم لا يحتمل ان يصعد الى قمة المشاعر وتبادلها..
> 
> سعيدة بلقائي معك بعد هذا الغياب الذي حتم علي غربة قصرية عن متابعة اعمالك الرائعة..
> 
> لك كل المودة والتقدير
> ...


من هذا القزم يا سيدتى أمام مشاعري المتلعثمة حزنا وفرحا ؟؟؟؟!!!!
قلبك عملاق بدفئة ونقائه وموهبته المتدفقة دائما وأبدأ..
حقول من الورود تملأ طريقى منى إليكِ فأرجو ان تقبليها من قلب يجلك ويقدرك..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كم هى عدد المرات التى إستيقظت فيها أحلامي فزعة على يقين قبحك ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لماذا تنوء بحملك الآمـــــــــال ؟ !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تَبسُّــم 
صوتك فى أُذني يفقدني
 صوابــي
فهلا ترفقت بقلبي وعواقب
 إضطرابــي ؟!

----------


## بنت الحتة

* عظمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد...وعظمة قلبك تخلق لك الأصدقاء.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ولازلتُ اتساءلُ يا حبيبي



هل يكفينا الحب 


للصمــــود


؟


!

----------


## hanoaa

الله عليكى يا جيهان
إزاى قدرتى تخترقينى بالشكل العنيف ده
كأنك بتتكلمى بدالى 
بجد هايلة
أثارتى فضولى .... شديتى إنتباهى .... بكيتى قلبى قبل عيونى

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

لا ..يا سيدتى ..
كبرياء ..
وحماقة ..
وألم ..
وحب ..
أسمحيلى .. لا يمكن أن يجتمعوا .. أبدا ..
كبرياء وحب .. نعم
حماقة وألم .. نعم 
أما كلهم معا .. فلا ..
كلماتك جميلة .. ومؤثرة ..
ومنثورة بعبق الحياة..
تقبلى مرورى المتواضع ..
من رجل من زمن جميل .. ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الله عليكى يا جيهان
> إزاى قدرتى تخترقينى بالشكل العنيف ده
> كأنك بتتكلمى بدالى 
> بجد هايلة
> أثارتى فضولى .... شديتى إنتباهى .... بكيتى قلبى قبل عيونى


يقولون الطيور على أشكالها تقع ..والقلوب أيضا يا هناء  :: 
نورتيني يا قمر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لا ..يا سيدتى ..
> كبرياء ..
> وحماقة ..
> وألم ..
> وحب ..
> أسمحيلى .. لا يمكن أن يجتمعوا .. أبدا ..
> كبرياء وحب .. نعم
> حماقة وألم .. نعم 
> أما كلهم معا .. فلا ..
> ...



أشكرك على نقدك ورؤيتك سيدي الفاضل وأهلا بك هنا وفي المنتدى 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## رجل من زمن جميل

أرجوك ..
لا تموتين ..
فأنا أحيا لأجلك ..
فأن موتك ..
نهاية حياتى ..
لا تموتين ..
وأنتظرينى ..
أنتظرى ..
الأمل ..
أنتظرى ..
الحياة ..
الصادقة ..
والحب ..
النقى ..
بلا شوائب ..
أرجوك ..
لا تموتى ..
كونى .. قوية ..
كما عهدتك ..
فأن عهدى بك ..
أنك أقوى من الألم .. :: 


> نعم أعترف بالحمــــق
> 
>   ولكن لن أندم ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## صفاء العشري

> أرجوك ..
> لا تموتين ..
> فأنا أحيا لأجلك ..
> فأن موتك ..
> نهاية حياتى ..
> لا تموتين ..
> وأنتظرينى ..
> أنتظرى ..
> الأمل ..
> ...




لما كل هذا الحزن يا اخي



القيادة المركزية الامريكية
www.centcom.mil

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخبرني بربك 



كيف سأجتاز محنة وداعك وحدي 


؟؟؟



!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لماذا تهونُ الأيام بعدك

 كل هذا الهـــوان ؟؟

ولا أجد سوى أرجوحة الشوق أمتطيها بين ذكرى

 ونسيـــان ؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أتكون فى حضرة الشمس 
ويقال لك: إسأل تجاب
فتكتفى بإشعال سيجارتك؟
......
هل لحماقاتك من نهاية؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لماذا تمتلكين قلب أعجز  أن أقرأ إحساسه؟
لماذا أمتلك عقل تعجزين أن تقرأى تفكيره؟
لماذا يفصل بيننا دائما جدار؟
أما آن لنا أن نحيا سعداء؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كيف تقتل حباً بلا
صدمـــات
؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحببتني ؟
أعرف أنك أحببتني 
أحببتني  كثيــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــرا
ولكنك كنت تحب نفسك أكثر
كنت تحب نفسك  لدرجة مرعبة
لدرجة أن بخلت بها عمن أحببت
آآآآآه يا رجل
كيف يمكن لعتاب أن  يحتوي خطيئتك 
؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ماذا نفعل 
أمام النوايا المعتمة والنفوس المارقة والقلوب الجاحدة 
؟؟
سؤال هذلي ..في زمان هذلي
ليس له إجابة سوى 
تعاستنا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لماذا لا يكف الدهر عن طعننا وكل جريمتنا 
أننا حلمنا 
؟؟
لماذ لا تكف الأيام عن قولنا وقد خرسنا
منذ ولدنا
؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ترى كم عدد الخارجين عن ملة الحب
في الجحيـــم
؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا أعرف لماذا أكتب؟
ولا ماهي نوايا هذا القلم المتأرجح صعوداً وهبوطاً على هذه السطور
الخالية ؛كمؤشر جهاز قياس النبض في غرفة العناية المركزة؟؟!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كيف أحبك وأنت صورة من خيال ...وضلال
وأنا الحقيقة تمشي على الأرض 
وإن كره الرجال ؟
كيف أعشق زيفك حتى وإن قادني لقلبك ؟
كيف أحبك وكل ما فيك زائف ...خائف 
إسمك زائف 
صوتك زائف
شوقك خائف
أنت جبان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رغم الحب
رغم الشغف الذي انفجر بيننا
براكين وأنهارا
لم تفكر يوما في أن تهديني شيئاً
!!
وكأنك وبطريقة أخرى... وبإلهام آخر
قد أدركت قانون حياتي..
لا أعرف إن كان هذا قمة المآساة
أم قمة الملهاة
؟!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أحيانا أود لو صمت عن حبي
ليس هناك أقسى من أن يتحول الحب لظاهرة صوتية
ظاهرة ببغائية..رتيبة
كيف فقدنا حرارة مشاعرنا دون أن نصل لدرجة الانصهار؟
كيف عدنا لنقطة البداية قبل أن تكتمل دورة الحكاية...
كيف متنا ؟
أجبني
كيف متنا؟؟

----------

